# JOHNS TARGET BANK



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

I got a blank off ebay, it was one of Johns Gamekeeps target blank, the banks are really good quality, the target blank was really easy to finish, im not a woodworker but done it easy, ive put a double set of thera band gold on it, tapered from, 18mm at the fork to 12mm at the pouch, heres the photos, jeff


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Looks like a shooter! -- Tex


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

nicely done jeff! i realy like the target shooter, the thin handle realy lets u wrap your fingers around it, john


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

that thumb thingy is a crackin little addition to a frame


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

gamekeeper john said:


> nicely done jeff! i realy like the target shooter, the thin handle realy lets u wrap your fingers around it, john


Do i get a job ha ha,


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Nice catty Jeff


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I like that one! It looks like a nice light comfortable shooter.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

NaturalFork said:


> I like that one! It looks like a nice light comfortable shooter.


It is light you should get your self one, i was shooting full hunting bands with mine, jeff


----------

